# Special Forces Soldier killed in Afghanistan :Master Sgt. Mark W. Coleman



## Ranger_Smoothie (May 6, 2010)

PRESS RELEASE: Special Forces Soldier killed in Afghanistan

Master Sgt. Mark W. Coleman  

JOINT BASE LEWIS-MCCHORD, Wash. (USASOC News Service, May 6, 2010) – A U.S. Special Forces Soldier was killed when an improvised explosive device exploded during a patrol May 2 in Kandahar Province, Afghanistan.

Master Sgt. Mark W. Coleman, 40, was assigned to Company C, 2nd Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) headquartered at Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash.

Coleman is survived by his wife, Barbie of Yelm, Wash. and their children, Brett of Fort Richardson, Alaska and Jessica of Yelm, Wash.  He is also survived by his mother Alice Fay Eshelman of Centerville, Wash., his adoptive-father James Coleman of Wenatchee, Wash. and his father Harley Neal Vermilion of Texas.   

This was Coleman's third deployment in support of Operation Enduring Freedom-Afghanistan.  Coleman was also a veteran of Operation Enduring Freedom-Philippines.  

For further information, media should contact the Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-432-3146 or after duty hours at 910-689-6187. 

Rest easy Brother


----------



## Vegas (May 6, 2010)

RIP WARRIOR...


----------



## metalmom (May 6, 2010)

Just saw this  on FB.
Rest easy!  Condolences out to loved ones!


----------



## Gypsy (May 6, 2010)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Frank S. (May 6, 2010)

Rest in peace.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 6, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas, Warrior.


----------



## Scotth (May 6, 2010)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## SexyBeast (May 6, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas Warrior.


----------



## Chopstick (May 6, 2010)

Condolences to the family and friends.  RIP.


----------



## Muppet (May 6, 2010)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## tova (May 6, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## FNULNU (May 6, 2010)

Rest in peace brother.


----------



## pardus (May 6, 2010)

RIP and thank you.


----------



## Teufel (May 6, 2010)

Rest in Peace


----------



## formerBrat (May 7, 2010)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## RackMaster (May 7, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Ravage (May 7, 2010)

Damn it......

Blue Skies Warrior....


----------



## 7point62 (May 7, 2010)

RIP and Salute.


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 7, 2010)

Rest easy, Soldier.


----------



## Calc_N_Place (May 7, 2010)

R.I.P Mark, you will be missed, it is a great pleasure to have worked and played with you, you are already missed beyond words


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 7, 2010)

RIP Brother and condolences calc.......


----------



## Viper1 (May 7, 2010)

Rest in peace MSG Coleman


----------



## shortbrownguy (May 7, 2010)

RIP Brother. Prayers out to his Family and loved ones.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 7, 2010)

Rest easy Warrior Coleman.


----------



## AWP (May 7, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## rlowery60 (May 7, 2010)

R.I.P.


----------



## SF4ever (May 7, 2010)

A true warrior has paid the ultimate price for us all. His service to our nation and to SOF is nothing less than extraordinary! MSG Coleman will be missed. I pray for peace and comfort to his family and friends and for him to be welcomed with open arms to the heavenly team room filled with fellow warriors.


----------



## 0699 (May 7, 2010)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Rock42 (May 8, 2010)

I spent time training with him and his team back at KAF before they went to their FB.
 My God please give his family comfort right now. He was a very laid back, gracious man, he didnt demand respect ,you felt it an honor to give it to him. 
MSG you will be missed.


----------



## Rapid (May 8, 2010)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 10, 2010)

Rest in Peace


----------



## x SF med (May 10, 2010)

DOL, Brother.


----------

